# Circuito analógico para detectar Call Progress



## vmgafrm (Ago 9, 2007)

Pues bien, despues de pasar por lo menos 4 dias buscando la manera de diseñar un circuito analógico que me sirva para detectar el tono de marcado, que entiendo es de 430 Hz, no he encontrado nada claro.
Abro este hilo para discutir el tema y obtener toda la ayuda que me puedan aportar. Lo necesito, como es lógico, para detectar el inicio de una llamada asi sea con un margen de error de unos pocos segundos.
En Venezuela se me ha complicado conseguir los integrados que se suponen hacen el trabajo, como el CMX683, MT8880, CM8888, etc.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiggerleon (Ago 10, 2007)

detectar el inicio de una llamada es muy facil que yo sepa...  no se si te habras percatado que cuando realizas una llamada hay un voltaje en la linea de telefono... e inmediatamente despues de contestada la llamada ese voltaje se invierte...  entonces solo tendrias que detectar cuando se invierte el voltaje de la linea de telefono y tendras el momento exacto en el que empieza la llamada para hacer grabaciones o controlar gastos de llamada...

Espero sea lo que buscabas.

Saludos


----------



## vmgafrm (Ago 10, 2007)

Sé de la inversión de polaridad pero en la mayoria de los paises hay que solicitarlo como un servicio adicional, quisiera hacerlo mediante la detección de las frecuencias.
Saludos.


----------



## tiggerleon (Ago 11, 2007)

pues algo simple que se me ocurre es un detector de frecuencia por comparacion...   los llamados PLLs...  necesitarias un PLL, un oscilador a 430Hz y listo...  este te detectara cuando encuentre en la señal que le inyectes otra señal igual a la de su referencia.

Los diagramas de PLLs no son muy complicados que yo sepa aparte de que esos ICs no son muy dificiles de conseguir...  si los necesitas  te busco los diagramas.

Otro sistema que podrias usar muy parecido es el mismo que usan los receptores de FM para recibir su señal...   sabras que es por comparacion...  estos llevan un oscilador y un comparador con compensacion por pequeños desvios de señal.

Seria interesante utilizar uno de estos sistemas...  que ya serian un poquito mas complicados pero muy funcionales para detectar frecuencias...  ademas que solo necesitarias transistores y unos pocos ICs muy comerciales...

Saludos.


----------



## vmgafrm (Ago 12, 2007)

Gracias por tu sugerencia.
Me imagino que la frecuencia la lograría a través de un LM555, tendría que ser idéntica a la del teléfono para detectarla?.
Yo necesito que el circuito tenga una sola salida donde un nivel alto indique la presencia del tono de marcado y el bajo la no presencia.
Agradecería los planos que me pudieses pasar.

Hasta luego.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 18, 2007)

lo mejor es usar un MT8880 ó mt8888 (más caro) encima te valen para marcar.
Saludos


----------



## joser (Mar 26, 2008)

no saben lo q estan hablando, mejor vean lo del tarifador de llamadas


----------



## byorion (Oct 23, 2008)

Hola, lo he hecho con un micro, se abre una ventana de tiempo de milisegundos, y contás la cantidad de pulsos que hay, si la cantidad es la correcta, es que tenés 430 Hz. Hay que hacer los calculos. Si alguien lo requiere, se los mando. Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 24, 2008)

creo que el ne556 es un detector de tonos-frecuencias


----------



## byorion (Oct 24, 2008)

El tema de usar detectores analógicos es que no son precisos en baja frecuencias, lo que te vá a provocar es que se dispare con cualquier ruido de la línea, inclusive con tu voz.


----------

